# تلوث البيئة بالعناصر الثقيلة



## احمد الكيميائي (2 أبريل 2008)

​​*تلوث البيئة بالعناصر الثقيلة*​تتواجد العناصر الثقيلة بكثرة في الطبيعة حيث تنطلق من خلال الدورات الجيوكيميائية الي البيئة , وتمثل التركيزات العالية من العناصر الثقيلة في البيئة المائية خطورة علي الكائنات الحية نظرا لقدرة هذه الكائنات علي تراكم هذه العناصر داخل اجسادها وتركيزها مما قد يحدث خللا في وظائفها الحيوية باﻹضافة الي انتقال هذه العناصر من خلال السلاسل الغذائية للانسان مسببة له كثير من الأضرار الصحية. 
وتعرف العناصر الثقيلة بأنها تلك العناصر التي تزيد كثافتها على خمسة أضعاف كثافة الماء 5 مجم /سم3 المكعب وهي لها تاثيرات سلبية على البيئة عند الأفراط في أستخدامها كما تؤثر على صحة الأنسان والحيوان والنبات. 
وأن جميع هذه المعادن تشترك كثيرا في صفاتها الطبيعية الا ان تفاعلاتها الكيميائية مختلفة وينطبق هدا على اثارها البيئية فبعض هذه المعادن كالزئبق والرصاص والكادميوم منشئها خطر على الصحة العامة بينما المعادن الاخرى مثل الكروم والحديد والنحاس تقتصراثارها على أماكن العمل الذي يحدث فيها التعرض لفترات طويلة ولهذا فهي اقل خطرا من المعادن الاخرى كالرصاص الذي زاد انتشاره في الآونة الاخيرة واصبح موجودا بكثرة في الماء والهواء والغداء. وان كثير من المعادن الثقيلة ضرورية للحياة حتى ولو استخدمت بمقادير قليلة جدا ولكنها تكون سامة إذا وصل تركيزها مستوى عالي في الجسم تصبح بعدها قادرة على التدخل في نمو الخلايا والجهاز الهضمي,ويحدث التسمم بالمعادن الثقيلة عند:-
1-عندما تدخل الى جسم الأنسان كمركب بيوكيميائي.
2- عندما تدخل الجسم بكميات مرتفعة اعلى من الحدود المسموح بها على مدى زمني قصير (تسمم تراكمي).
3- عندما تدخل ايضا للجسم بتركيزات منخفضة على مدى فترة زمنية طويلة تؤدي الى الاصابة بالمرض المهني. 
4- عندما تدخل الجسم عن طريق مغلوط وبتركيز عالي. 
ولقد ازداد تعرض الأنسان لاضرار هذه المعادن من جراء الزيادة المفرطة في أستخداماتها في الحياة اليومية حيث زاد من انتشارها في معظم دول العالم الصناعية بالذات وحيث ان عمليات اذابة وتنقية المعادن ادخلت الى البيئة تلوث الماء والهواء ومع ان ذلك كان محصورا على اماكن محددة في بادئ الامر ولكنه بدا يتخطى هذه الحدود منذ زمن بعيد. 

مصادر التلوث بالعناصر الثقيلة 
 ( أ)الإطلاقات من تراكم شوائب العناصر التي تشمل:
· الطاقة الناجمة عن حرق الفحم وإنتاج الحرارة (أكبر مصدر وحيد للانبعاثات في الجو).
· إنتاج الطاقة من الأنواع الأخرى من الوقود الكربوني الأحفورى.
· إنتاج الأسمنت (الزئبق في الجير).
· التعدين وغير ذلك من الأنشطة المعدنية بما في ذلك استخلاص وتجهيز المواد المعدنية الخام والمعاد دورانها مثل إنتاج ما يلي:
- الحديد والصلب
- حديد المنجنيز
- الزنك
- ومعادن أخرى غير الحديدية.
· إنتاج البترول.
 (ب) الإطلاقات من الاستخلاص والأستخدام المتعمدين للعناصرالثقيلة والتي تشمل:
· استخراج الزئبق من المعادن
· استخراج الذهب صغير النطاق (عملية الملغمة).
· إنتاج الكلور – القلوي- المنظفات.
· أستخدام المصابيح الفلورسنتية، والأدوات، وملغم حشو الأسنان وغير ذلك
· صناعة المنتجات المحتوية على الزئبق مثل:
- ميزان الحرارة
- أدوات القياس اليدوية وغيرها
- البدالات الكهربائية والإلكترونية
· المبيدات الحيوية (مثل تعفير البذور ومبيدات الآفات والمبيدات الضئيلة)
· أستخدام المنتجات الأخرى مثل البطاريات والألعاب النارية وكيماويات المختبرات.
 (ج) الإطلاقات من معالجة النفايات، وحرق الجثث وغير ذلك (الناشئة عن كل من الشوائب والأستخدام المعتمد للعناصر الثقيلة والتي تشمل:
· حرق النفايات (البلدية والطبية والنفايات الخطرة)
· مواقع ردم النفايات
· حرق الجثث
· المدافن (الإطلاق في التربة)
· أعادة التدوير والتخزين.
 (د) مياه الصرف الصناعي
 صرف مياه الصرف الصناعية الملوثة بمخلفات سائلة تحتوي علي العناصر الثقيلة مثل مخلفات صناعات الطلاء الكهربي وصهر المعادن.


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (2 أبريل 2008)

Many thanks for this information, really, good topics


----------



## احمد الكيميائي (2 أبريل 2008)

لمزيد من المعلومات عن العناصر الثقيلة 
كتاب 
التلوث الفيزيائي والكيميائي للبيئة المائية.


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور .............. مشكور


----------

